# Creepy situations, people.



## Willa (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you ever been throught(?) a situation with someone creepy, freaky, strange or scary?

I live in a 24 appartments building.
There was this janitor, he always made ''sex related'' jokes.
He freaked me out.
One day, I wanted to throw one of my sofa to the garbage, but he took it and told me. For now its ok... but the next week he told me : I love your sofa! Before going to bed, I sit on it, smell your perfume deeply and go to sleep... 
Brrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or when I found pubic hair on my bed, and on my toilet seat...

Disgusting. I think he camed at my place when I was at work.
I changed the locks!
But he got fired because he was stoling money and also because of bad behavior... A girl from the block told me he entered her appartment when she was in the shower!!!

Did a situation like that happened to you or a friend?
Whats the worst thing you've heard about freaky people like that?

(sorry for my messy english... lolll)


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 31, 2006)

He sounds like the sort of person who one day will be a real danger to someone.  I'm _really_ glad he's gone.  I hope he doesn't turn into a stalker.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

um.
wow.
people like this are why i have pepper spray. :/


----------



## Bianca (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, this is a different story but I was once riding my bike through the park (years ago) in daylight. Then this guy came cycling after me and he said he really liked my ass. Then, he went away and then came back again, again cycling after me. Then he grabbed me by the butt!!!  I was completely freaked out and dropped my bike. After that, I got really angry and went after him but he was already gone. I came home in tears! My dad went outside to search for him but he was gone. What a freak!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 31, 2006)

this boy used to follow me around and kept perstering me for my number, my friends were like oh u should be flattered but when i was on my own he would come up to me and try to talk 2 me and grab my hand and stuff. i kickd him in his balls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still see him around and he has that lovesick look in his eyes but im glad it didnt get any further coz i dont know what i would have done.

and eew at pubic hair on ur bed!! glad he was kickd out!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 31, 2006)

umm... what????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WTF????????? that's just CREEPY!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_ I live in a 24 appartments building.
There was this janitor, he always made ''sex related'' jokes.
He freaked me out.
One day, I wanted to throw one of my sofa to the garbage, but he took it and told me. For now its ok... but the next week he told me : I love your sofa! Before going to bed, I sit on it, smell your perfume deeply and go to sleep... 
Brrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or when I found pubic hair on my bed, and on my toilet seat...

Disgusting. I think he camed at my place when I was at work.
I changed the locks!
But he got fired because he was stoling money and also because of bad behavior... A girl from the block told me he entered her appartment when she was in the shower!!!_


----------



## Willa (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, and the fact is... Im shaved, you know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, hair wasnt mine. And didnt have relation at that time (still doesnt but its another story... lolll)

He was an old man, like half 60's.
Hated him.
I never saw him again and I'm glad.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 31, 2006)

My mom used to live in this apartment complex, (it was a pretty nice one too rent wasnt cheap) but there were these 4 people that lived below her, they were like in their early 20s.. Stoners.. the lot of them. And i never understood how they could afford the rent. Anyways one of the guys, was really creepy and premanantly Baked. he used to follow me around. and he would occasionally come to the door. Then he started sending me letters. well the day my mom was moving i was in my bros room packing up stuff.. my boyfriend and dad were outside but this dude just came walking into the apartment and was like "your moving?!" and In reality I was only moving down the street . but i was like " yeah.... were moving to Michigan" he was all upset and my boyfriend just walked in and didnt do anything about the weird guy standing in front of me even though i gave him the "GET HIM AWAY" look.. haha. I still see him around town. Its been years since this situation and he STILL recognizes me and waves... ::shivers:::


----------



## Willa (Jul 31, 2006)

Ho yeah
Its hard to stand people like that.

Another freak one...
I called the police because this little (3-4 years old) boy was always screaming in the ''corridor''(?) in the morning. I tought his father was beating him... Anyway, the police went, checked and saw nothing anormal. So, the guy knew it was me and started spitting on my door and knob. He was angry at me because a WOMEN got in his business.

I have to tell you they are Morocan or Algerian... the woman wears a burka. So he was angry that I mess with that. The policeman came be and admit that to me. It didnt stop for weeks...


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ewww... those are all really creepy!

At my old job (i worked at a restaurant), I was always creeped out.  I hated the job, but my mom made me get it, and never got that I hated it so much.  Anyways, there was a guy who worked as a bus boy, and he really creeped me out.  He would always try to talk to me, and follow me.  It probably doesn't sound that bad, but whenever I saw him I just had that feeling in my gut, like something was wrong and I got all creeped out.

Also, at my job now, there is a guy (he must be 45) and he works in a department near me.  My best friend works across from him, and he creeps everyone out.  Our managers always try to get him to leave, since he stalks my friend.  (She's 20)  He constantly says inappropriate things to her, and he always stares at your chest when he talks to you.  One day, she was wearing white pants, and you could see her underwear in the back.  Nobody noticed for a few hours, and then when somebody told her, she changed.  Anyways, that guy told her after she changed that he was dissapointed, b/c he had been looking all morning and thought it was hot.  Also, he always asks her what she is doing, and trys to get her to go out with him.  Everyone else that he does this to is not nice to him, but she always says that she could never be mean.  I constantly tell her that she should just be rude to him, so he would leave her alone, but she never listens.  He has done a lot of other things too, and used to hit on my friends previous manager all the time (she was 22), and he would say a lot of bad stuff to her.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 31, 2006)

Weird shit has happened to me a couple of times.  What do these guys think!?

Once I was out to dinner with a couple of friends.  Nice place.  Nice crowd.  I had noticed this guy in the bar was staring at me.  It was creeping me out, so I tried to tune it out.  I had forgotten about him until I went to the rest room.  As I was walking out of the ladies room, he was right there and asked me if I wanted to go to his car with him and get to know each other better.  Ummm... no.

One time I came home from work and was totally exhausted, but there was noting in the house to eat.  So I packed my sleepy, disoriented arse into the car and headed to the store.  It was dark.  I was driving around the parking lot looking for a spot.  I noticed one right next to the store front door, but there was a dude waiting in a van with tinted windows.  I figured he was waiting for someone inside, but I didn't want to take a chance.  I parked at the other end of the lot.  So, I am dragging my tired ass around the store, I buy my stuff and leave the store.  I have walked almost to my car when I realize that the van dude had moved his car and was parked right next to me.  He had backed in.  As I passed his van, leaving about 12 feet between me and it, I looked in to see if he was there.  He was.  And he was sitting in the back seat, between the two front seats so I could see him.  And he was naked.  And masturbating.  I am so not kidding.  I dialed 911 so fast.  He paniced and took off, but I got his license plate.  What drives someone to do that?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_......people like this are why i have pepper spray. :/_

 
People like this are why I have a pistol to keep my pepper spray company.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 31, 2006)

When i was single i always had creepy incidents..
Now i still do, but most of them are online.
This one guy on myspace kept emailing me and wanting me to send nude pictures of me... then he asked where i live! When i didn't respond he sent me a message accusing me of being unable to read and calling me all these horrible names and saying i'm the one who lost out.  i don't even know the guy and i've never even talked to him on myspace or anywhere else!  I've since blocked him.
This evening i went jogging and this guy whistled at me and told me to come back for "motivation".  It wasn't even dark outside.  this creeped me out.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 31, 2006)

Aren't stalkers fun? lol...

And guys wonder why girls are always suspicious of them, and consider then a creep until proven otherwise lol...

I do totally agree that the in your apartment building creeps are the worst though... Since not only do they know where you live, but they know when your home, and when your not home.

Kinda makes me glad that the door to my apartment faces a busy street, and the guys downstairs usually have their front door open since it's hot in the summer.  So i'm not really worried about psyco's getting into my house heh.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Have you ever been throught(?) a situation with someone creepy, freaky, strange or scary?

I live in a 24 appartments building.
There was this janitor, he always made ''sex related'' jokes.
He freaked me out.
One day, I wanted to throw one of my sofa to the garbage, but he took it and told me. For now its ok... but the next week he told me : I love your sofa! Before going to bed, I sit on it, smell your perfume deeply and go to sleep... 
Brrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or when I found pubic hair on my bed, and on my toilet seat...

Disgusting. I think he camed at my place when I was at work.
I changed the locks!
But he got fired because he was stoling money and also because of bad behavior... A girl from the block told me he entered her appartment when she was in the shower!!!

Did a situation like that happened to you or a friend?
Whats the worst thing you've heard about freaky people like that?

(sorry for my messy english... lolll)_

 
that's truly scary....I am glad he's gone...just keep your eyes open and be careful whenever you can (I am such a mom!!)


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 1, 2006)

It seems this neighboorhood is crawling with creepies.

Just the other night, I came home from work a bit late (around 11ish).  I was dragging trash to the curb.

My neighbor's 17 y/o daughter just got off work and was pulling up (their driveway was full with her parents trucks, so she pulled up to the curb) in her truck.  She shuts off the engine and OUT OF NOWHERE this guy comes up to the truck (I can see everything that is going on, but they can't see me...i'm hidden by shrubs).  Johnny (yes, female) has her window barely cracked.  He starts asking her "Who's white truck is that"  Pointing to her dad's truck.  I can hear her tell him its her dad's truck and asking "why".  He was talking about a mile a minute telling her that he had 4 almost brand new tires that would fit that truck and wanted to know if he would be interested in buying them.  Obviously, she didn't have an effing clue.  Then he went on to ask her what she was doing out so late and where she worked.

Then I came out of the bushes like I was on my way over there to talk to her and he left.  She got out of the truck and her parents called the police.

WTF?  You don't ask a freaking kid about adults business...and especially not at 11 something at night.  Something was very weird with the situation.

Rumour has it that there is a Meth lab very nearby.  This is small town Illinois, so it wouldn't suprise me in the least.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 1, 2006)

actually this happened to me saturday.I went to a comedy club in nyc and  was on line for the bathroom and this woman behind me ( she looked like pam anderson actually..minus the boobs haha) put her hand in my back.. I figured she did it to let me know she was there so i didnt back up and hit her..but after a minute she didnt take her hand off and slid it down slowly and pinched my butt! they every 5 second she would pinch my butt again!  I was like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and left.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_actually this happened to me saturday.I went to a comedy club in nyc and  was on line for the bathroom and this woman behind me ( she looked like pam anderson actually..minus the boobs haha) put her hand in my back.. I figured she did it to let me know she was there so i didnt back up and hit her..but after a minute she didnt take her hand off and slid it down slowly and pinched my butt! they every 5 second she would pinch my butt again!  I was like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and left._

 
LOL...  yeh i always dislike bathroom related creepiness, be it in the line or in the room lol...

Got to love how being in a club is like a green light for guys (or girls at times) to grab your butt.  I'm always torn on whether to turn around and yell (but all they do is smile and walk away), or just ignore it completely, and not give them the satisfaction of a reaction.


----------



## Willa (Aug 1, 2006)

One time in this gay club in Montreal, a guy burned my harm(?) with his smoke. I yelled, he grabbed me and liked right where he burned me.

IEWWWW

Club escapades... o_0


----------



## Raerae (Aug 1, 2006)

haha...

Or how about the "extra guy" who is out on the dancefloor always trying to latch onto you while your dancing with another guy LOL...  I'm not a sammich! LOL


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 2, 2006)

OMG, that guy sounds like a psycho, and dangerous.  

When my hubby was a cop in another town we lived in I knew very few people and he said all of the meth heads etc.. would comment on seeing me in town, and I didn't think I was seen with him that much in town, the fact that the people they were tryingto run out of town kept tabs on me...  Then he had one guy threaten to kill his family (us in a horrible manner) 

I've had one student who scared me, all he talked about was killing people that was my first year teaching,, the kid wore camo all the time.  Freaked me out, I was nice to him, LOL!

I lived near Gallup New Mexico for a year (very very rough town) and when I'd go to walmart at night I had pepper spray in one pocket and my cell in another, I was hit up for money every trip to town from beggars _"HEY WHITE WOMAN YOU GOT ANY CHANGE" that is what I got-plus I went in the evening a lot of times to avoid the crowd, but then I heard about armed robberies in the parking lot and a murder behind the store, so I was more careful then. Funny I miss NM like crazy though-not the begging.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_LOL...  yeh i always dislike bathroom related creepiness, be it in the line or in the room lol...

Got to love how being in a club is like a green light for guys (or girls at times) to grab your butt.  I'm always torn on whether to turn around and yell (but all they do is smile and walk away), or just ignore it completely, and not give them the satisfaction of a reaction._

 

the worst part about it was she didnt even try to be descrete..and "cop a feel" ..she slid her hand down my back and on my butt..then she pinched it! like 20 times!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_One time in this gay club in Montreal, a guy burned my harm(?) with his smoke. I yelled, he grabbed me and liked right where he burned me.

IEWWWW

Club escapades... o_0_

 

 you must have mentioned this in another post , because i remember this story thats thats SUPER SICK!! i would have been like 
"someone bring me some vodka so i can dissinfect my arm!!" I HATE HATE HATE other peoples "fluids" on me.(not that anyone really likes it ) such as sweat .. or spit.. ITS so gross..... ::cringes::


----------



## Willa (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_you must have mentioned this in another post , because i remember this story thats thats SUPER SICK!! i would have been like 
"someone bring me some vodka so i can dissinfect my arm!!" I HATE HATE HATE other peoples "fluids" on me.(not that anyone really likes it ) such as sweat .. or spit.. ITS so gross..... ::cringes::_

 
Yeah, I mentionned this in another post, I think it was the one about what gross us.(?)

But, what kind of freak whas this guy!?!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe he was a cannibal, as was actually taisting you after cooking a tiny spot on your arm with his cigarette =P


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Maybe he was a cannibal, as was actually taisting you after cooking a tiny spot on your arm with his cigarette =P_

 
 haha yeah he wanted to see how you tasted bbq-d over tabacco leaves.


----------



## Willa (Aug 2, 2006)

Didnt let him the chance
I ran away!


----------



## petitsinge (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Have you ever been throught(?) a situation with someone creepy, freaky, strange or scary?

I live in a 24 appartments building.
There was this janitor, he always made ''sex related'' jokes.
He freaked me out.
One day, I wanted to throw one of my sofa to the garbage, but he took it and told me. For now its ok... but the next week he told me : I love your sofa! Before going to bed, I sit on it, smell your perfume deeply and go to sleep... 
Brrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or when I found pubic hair on my bed, and on my toilet seat...

Disgusting. I think he camed at my place when I was at work.
I changed the locks!
But he got fired because he was stoling money and also because of bad behavior... A girl from the block told me he entered her appartment when she was in the shower!!!

Did a situation like that happened to you or a friend?
Whats the worst thing you've heard about freaky people like that?

(sorry for my messy english... lolll)_

 
eeep!! that's so scary - i'm glad he got fired so you don't have to deal with that anymore! BtW - i didn't mean to thank you for that post lol - i meant to hit "quote" just in case that seems really creepy hahahaha


----------



## Willa (Aug 3, 2006)

Non non non 
Now I know petitsinge, your a freak


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok I thought I was the only creep magnet until I read this post and realized that this icky stuff happens to EVERYONE!  EEEWWW!!!  What  is wrong with people?!

 Quote:

  but whenever I saw him I just had that feeling in my gut, like something was wrong and I got all creeped out.  
 
I have always followed these kinds of instincts-I believe our intuition tries to warn us from people like this.

Ok my creep-
When I was in high school, age about 15 I'd say, I was walking home from a friend's house one night around 7ish to go babysit for my neighbor which I did regularly.  I see this guy walking up ahead but I didn't think anything as people walked all over in my town.  The guy turned into a driveway but as I got to that driveway he steps out and is mastrubating, pants around the ankles and saying god awful things to me!  I ran away really fast, lol.  I thought that was the end of it and so I went and babysat that night and just kind of let the whole thing go-never told my parents because I didn't want to be locked up in my house forever and they were the type that would think I brought it on somehow.

About 2 years later or so-I was a junior or senior in hs by now, I was walking to school late one morning (yeah, we didn't have buses).  Just before I got to the building someone grabbed me from behind and started feeling around under my skirt *shudder*.  I don't remember what happened next except that I struggled, may have hit the guy.  He let go and ran off but I saw him and guess what?  Same guy!  Totally freaked me out because who knew how long he had been following me?!  This time i reported him as soon as I got to school and they sent me to fill out a police report.  I'll never forget it-the cop who took my report said "well what do you expect wearing a skirt that short?"  Real nice!

Then there was the time that a nice well dressed older couple in NYC complimented me when I went to see the Christmas tree.  They followed up the compliment with an invitation to join them for....well, I don't have to spell it out do I?

Ick...I have so many creepy stories I could fill this whole board!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetmelissa* 
_"well what do you expect wearing a skirt that short?"_

 
OMG... I can't stand people who rationalize bad treatment of women because of how they dress.  Just really goes to show you how screwed up our population is.  And it's not just the USA, it's like worldwide.

Never once is the guy blamed for being a freak who can't control himself.  It's always the womans fault for "tempting him."  I'd REALLY be curious to the # of victims in countries where women have to dress more conservative, I bet it's the same.  Maybe guys just need to learn more restraint, instead of projecting the blame onto women (and it's so bad they even have women believe this too).

OMG this just reminded me of a conversation @ a party with some friends.  Somehow the topic got on rape, and I politely asked the guys involved to not take it so lightly since it's a serious topic that effects every woman (you dont have to be a victim to understand how this effects all of our lives, just look at that other thread Eoroptor started and look at a few of the responses).  There were joking around calling rape, "Surprise Sex" and like acting it out on each other laughing about it.

Meh...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetmelissa* 
_......They followed up the compliment with an invitation to join them for....well, I don't have to spell it out do I?..._

 
Yep.  Had that happen to me to.  Really catches you off guard, huh?


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Yep.  Had that happen to me to.  Really catches you off guard, huh?_

 
I think any extremely strait forward invatation involving something sexual would catch me off guard lol...


----------



## kimmy (Aug 4, 2006)

omg! that janitor must have been so creepy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there was a girl i used to be good friends with, and she finally told me one day that she was bisexual. a few weeks later she started having a couple of our mutual friends ask me what i thought of "being with her" and i told each of them that i just couldn't see it because i was already in love with the man who's now my boyfriend. they all knew about him, including her. so then she brought it up with me, and i told her that i have nothing against her or her preference because i have the same one; but i was already sort of with someone.

she took it pretty personally i guess and quit talking to me for a long time. but she was talking ABOUT me to everyone the entire time (luckily my friends are amazing and knew what was true and what wasn't) i had a talk with her and just told her that i didn't appriciate what she was doing and i thought it was terrible of her because of everything i've done for her in the past few years. i told her that if she couldn't grow up (by this time she was 18 and should've been mature enough, i think) that she should just lose my number and step out of my life altogether. she said "okay, i understand"

then she started stalking me. online. texting. phone calls. voicemails. everything. my MySpace is set on private so only my friends can see my profile, she hacked my best friend's account and looked through all my stuff and then called me and was like "i really like your tattoo, and i really miss you. you should come over" she also hacked my ex best friend's profile and saw the messages we sent back and forth about how i would leave my boyfriend's house at 2:30 to bring her a few things. my stalker girl lives near my boyfriend and she waited on the end of her street until she saw my car, and followed me the ENTIRE way to this other girl's house! then she just circled the block while i was out talking to this other girl, and then she left!

oi!


----------



## Pink_lily (Aug 6, 2006)

i've got all sorts of stories like that!  i used to work in a strip, so that kind of stuff kind of goes with the territory unfortunately.

this guy used to come in all the time, and he seemed to think that because he couldn't touch the dancers, he could touch the bartenders and waitresses.  whenever he came in it was always when i was stuck being a waitress.  he used to say some pretty nasty things, and after about the second or third comment ( i never responded to the first ones, just walked away) i would look him straight in the face and tell him to never talk to me like that again and that i was done serving him for the night.  of course, he would complain to the manager, saying that i was rude and ignoring him, and i would have to go over again.  well, one night he asked if he could do a tequila shot from between my boobs!  i flat out told him no and offered to bring him the shot and a salt shaker to let him do it by himself.  when i brought the shot over, he started to put the money in my hand but then moved so quickly and stuck his hand down my shirt and grabbed me!  i grabbed his wrist and told him to never do that again, then went to the bouncer, who DID NOT kick him out.  i told the manager and she spoke to the guy again.  she told me not to get so stressed out because he didn't do anything wrong, but that if he tried anything again we would have him removed.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  well, after ignoring him for an hour, he cornered me and asked me why i ratted him out, saying that i was like a daughter to him.  i laughed and asked him if he would grab his daughter's breast, to which he answered no.  he didn't like me after that, so later that night he was kicked out when he stuck his hand down another waitress' pants.


----------



## Willa (Aug 6, 2006)

People are strange...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I think any extremely strait forward invatation involving something sexual would catch me off guard lol..._

 
Yeah, good point.


----------



## melly_x (Aug 8, 2006)

umm like last friday is the most recent..i was sat outside a shop with my mum and sister and this freaky 30ish man comes up to us and goes "Do you know where I can buy a babies bib?" I said huh? and he said 'Do you know where I can buy a babies bib....for me? he freaked me out so i just said Debenhams (the shop i was sat by) so he wandered off into the shop. Then my mum told me he was some kind of perv, who gets kicks out of asking young girls weird questions and he's one of those men who enjoy..dressing up as babies, visiting special prostitues who pretend to be their mums and er "breast feed" them, sick! Anyways the guy comes back out and comes towards us..i got scared and he goes 'I didnt find a babies bib for me to wear, i might try the £ shop' i was like 'right' obviously not wanting to talk to him..i turned aroud and he goes with a freaky grin on his face "I wear nappies (diapers) in bed you know' UGH,FREAK..i ignored him and he walked off saying bye. gross, he even put on a babies voice


----------

